# Solved: Could not load test file language.xml



## MacSketti (Apr 27, 2015)

Ok so this is really bugging me and i do not know what to do about it
whenever i start the desktop up it brings up a dialog box and it says

"load language failed
could not load test file language.xml"

Ive tried looking for the file and i cant find it anywhere, ive googled several different phrases and i cant find anything on it.
I hope i posted in the right spot, any help would be appreciated!

Also if you have any questions or need to know something just ask 

a quick over view of the computer~
windows 8.1 pro
gigabyte mobo
16 gb 1333 ghz ram
amd 6300
radeon 7950 3gb version
kingston 120 ssd
toshiba 1tb hdd
600 watt psu


----------



## CleaverX (Sep 27, 2012)

Search your registry (all of it) for a reference to that file, and also look in the Event Viewer Logs (probably Applications) for any errors related to that message


----------



## MacSketti (Apr 27, 2015)

Thank you! I'm out right now but I'll check on that later and let you know.


----------

